
The Linux Desktop That Will Embarrass Windows 10 and macOS in 2020 - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/18/meet-the-linux-desktop-that-will-blow-away-windows-10-and-macos-in-2020/
======
folkhack
A Chinese company sponsored Linux distro? I don't care how good it looks -
that's gonna be a no from me. Also what a bogus sensational headline =|

------
jrepinc
No need to wait, KDE's Plasma already does an excellent work embarrassing
them.

------
ReverseCold
There's incentive for China to have an OS of its own, so high quality/user-
friendly Linux as a base makes sense.

------
kick
`folkhack is unfairly dissing it for being made by a Chinese company, but
given it's completely free software, that fear is unfounded.

Deepin is incredibly unstable and prone to freezing, though, which limits its
appeal. The author probably hasn't used it much.

~~~
folkhack
> folkhack is unfairly dissing it for being made by a Chinese company, but
> given it's completely free software, that fear is unfounded.

LOL. I run Linux to keep "Big Brother" off of my systems, Microsoft and
Windows 10 to be specific. Every company in China is beholden to the state,
and state actors in China are insanely scary if you start to look into it.

There's been an incredible amount of instances where China has slipped
backdoors into ... well just about everything. I think it'd be ignorant to
assume they wouldn't do this for an OS.

